# Govt Hates Competiton



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Looks like the people of India are interfering with the demands of govt. 
Physical gold demand turns dull after duty hike

As I read this the Indian govt raised an excise tax on PMs from 6 to 8% to curb the buying of gold and silver by the public, but yet there is a reference in the article to the govt of India being the worlds biggest buyer of gold.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

When it all comes down, the first thing governments will do is grab all the gold.

Don't ask me how I know....

That is also why the governments outlaw its use as currency.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

The people of India own more gold than any country. I very much double that government could control the protest if it tried to confiscate private gold holdings.


----------



## That Prepper Guy (May 7, 2013)

This is just another case of governments kicking the can down the road, prolonging the inevitable instead of facing the hyperinflation scenario.


----------

